# A heads up for those that use heating oil.



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Watching the oil level with one eye on the soaring price I phoned our local supplier. NO OIL he was in a bit of a state. “I can put you on the waiting list for 500 ltrs but can#t promise when” rationing? “We normally get 3 attics tankers a day from the (Ellesmere Port) refinery, yesterday they would only get one. Today we couldn’t even get one”

He couldn’t see him getting more now before Monday. I asked him what price? It was 87p plus 5% VAT yesterday he said, can’t say what it will be when we get it. Last Nov it was 51p and last spring 33p!!!!!!

Still got 580 litres in the tank but am starting to get anxious. We don’t use a lot mainly burn logs but have a large tank. I might bite the bullet and fill it to 2000 ltr.


Got plenty of red diesel he said though.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

That dont sound good. I think we just got ours filled but it only takes 1000 litres. Cant remember what it cost, about 59p a litre I think. Its our only heating. We do have two coal fires both in rooms we virtually dont use though.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I am a member on another non MH related forum with an active Home & DIY section and there are numerous reports and evidence of oil rates over £1.00 per litre now. It's not just BS either as folks have shown screenshots of their quotes.

My fills have been c.22ppl, 38ppl and around 60ppl for the last 3 fills over the last 2 years (all approximate figures from memory). 

One of the advantages of being away for 2 months in winter is that we use less oil. The tank was on around half way (1350 litre tank) before we left and it only has a frost watch to cater for on the boiler if the temps get below 5 degrees in our garage.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

We used to have oil and now on electric heat pump which is just as worrying  Thinking that the solar panels might be worth their weight in gold now. Just need more sunshine please!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't worry Pat global warming is coming to your aid. But then a water shortage just after severe flooding might be the next worry.
Portugal's reservoirs are all but empty now.

Ray.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

raynipper said:


> Portugal's reservoirs are all but empty now.
> 
> Ray.


That sounds crazy in March Ray...


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Local hardware and agricultural merchants are now out of bottled gas. Supply has been unreliable for weeks they say. Now they say they don't know when their next delivery will be.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

raynipper said:


> Don't worry Pat global warming is coming to your aid. But then a water shortage just after severe flooding might be the next worry.
> Portugal's reservoirs are all but empty now.
> 
> Ray.


Are the baragems still popular and allowed as world camping spots Ray?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Might this have something to do with it?

https://www.aidfuels.co.uk/blogs/home-heating-oil-shortages-expected/773.htm

I just did a boiler juice quote for my area though and firstly they said there is no availability for my area so I put in DL1 which is about 17 miles away (Darlington) and this is what came up. Blimey!!!


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I tried mine and several other NI Postcodes, none available.

Terry


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I just did my place on BJ too and got the same message as you Terry.

A local independent who is normally competitive has a message that they are not takin g on line orders at the moment also.

Lastly I haven't had an email from The Oil Club for a few weeks now so I guess they are not doing their weekly accumulations in my area either.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Loyalty does work with small firms. I don't use any of the apps or clubs as I find very little difference, only pence. My local dealer is only suppling regular customers albeit on a rationing basis.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

99.51ppl for Mar 18th
108.51 for Mar 13th

No earlier deliveries available.

Gordon

I think we have approx 600l in the tank AND a wood burner.


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Yup, got a quote from the oil club this morning @ 0.9645/litre and also warning of shortages.

I'm involved in major construction projects and with many materials particularly metals, prices are only fixed for 2 days at the moment although at least the shortages have diminished


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Was contacted this morning by a previous supplier, still no option on BoilerJuice.
Ordered 800L at 1.1per ltr. Delivery between now and end of March.

Terry


----------

